# Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York Limited Edition



## Dalylah (Dec 19, 2012)

This is Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York Limited Edition. I saw this and it just screamed New Year's Eve to me. Truly a beautiful classic mix of colors that is great for most celebrations.





Source, Used with permission

This is available in stores and online now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

wow! I bought so many DL lately and now I want this one...I guess I  didn't find a good enough picture from it, otherwise I would've gotten it, this one is making me drool


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2012)

I have to agree. It does scream New Year's Eve. It's gorgeous! $16 or $18?



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York Limited Edition. I saw this and it just screamed New Year's Eve to me. Truly a beautiful classic mix of colors that is great for most celebrations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to agree. It does scream New Year's Eve. It's gorgeous! $16 or $18?


$18 on the DL site. Not sure about elsewhere.


----------

